# By Demand [Nov 2009]



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2009)

Preview up in 20 odd days. Post software demands in here, along with section suggestions for the DVD.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2009)

??
OCT is settled so soon? Its only 4th of Sept.

Are you guys going to take a one month holiday hence working 30 hours a day?


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2009)

WoW! That's really quick !!!

At this kind of speed they can release two mags in one month


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2009)

if oct is settled then pls let us know which demands are fullfilled. just a rough1 no need to be precise.

graphix card reviews will be great .. Dx 11 cards.. Ati cards must be out and nvidia must be in process . so what to lookout before you buy and that can be accompanied by Psu reviews .


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 6, 2009)

Windows 7 RC 64-bit version installation image, P L E A S E !


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2009)

^Unsure if they are still giving out serials


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2009)

Yup, I want that to. But for serial you guys need to obtain a legitimate SN which may still work while activation. If not you will have to find some other method which I will not discuss


----------



## jai sayan (Sep 7, 2009)

Please Review Multiplayer Browser Games such as

1] Quake Live - Multiplayer FPS
2] Evony.com - Empire Building Strategy
3] eRepublik - Global Strategy Game

eRepublik has been reviewed around the world by many magazines & newspapers like Newyork Times. eIndia (India in eRepublik) needs more Indians to be active. Indian states have been occupied by countries like Iran and indonesia.

Here's eIndia MAP : *www.erepublik.com/en/map/India


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2009)

^Ooh good idea. Was trying out Legend of Katha, its an MMORPG by Amar Chitra Katha *www.legendofkatha.com. Not great IMO so far.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Windows 7 entreprise edition
32bit and 64 bit


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 7, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^Unsure if they are still giving out serials


Yes, they (MS) are indeed!



topgear said:


> Yup, I want that to. But for serial you guys need to obtain a legitimate SN which may still work while activation. If not you will have to find some other method which I will not discuss


I already have the keys for both the 64-bit version and the 32-bit version, but only the 32-bit installation image.

I have been using the 32-bit version for a couple of months, first on my old Pentium-IV 2.8 GHz PC and now on my new PC. I like it a lot, but the greatest gripe is lack of full support to my old HP DJ printer and SJ scanner. Nero 7 Ultra is also not working. As for the rest, so far so good.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2009)

@clmlbx rough list:

Anarchy Online
Google Sketchup
Opera 10
OpenOffice.org 
4Easysoft HD Converter 3.1.16
Gold Wave Editor 10.4.1
F1 Racing 3.2
Quick Math 1.1.0
Returnil Virtual System 2008 Personal
Racer:Real Deal
scratch 1.4


----------



## Technocratamit (Sep 8, 2009)

Anorion :

Which OS images are going to be shipped this October... ? Are they going to be 64 bit OSes ? 
Please focus on 64 bit OSes atleast for one issue... !


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 9, 2009)

Technocratamit said:


> Anorion :
> 
> Which OS images are going to be shipped this October... ? Are they going to be 64 bit OSes ?
> Please focus on 64 bit OSes atleast for one issue... !


I emphatically second this proposal!


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

Anorion what happned to the 64 bit issue we demanded?

My demand : An analysis into why HDD's have such a high failure rate these days.


----------



## abhisek_gmail (Sep 10, 2009)

yes we want windows 7 & windows vista service pack 1 can u plz add it in nov issue


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2009)

SystemRescueCd-x86-1.2.3
UltimateBootCD
ReactOS Live  CD
INSERT Linux Live CD
Knoppix Live DVD

*Winbuilder With all Plugins, Scripts and programs For VistaPE & XpPE* ( Lees Than 300MB ) - Just download them along with the app and make archive & give it on DVD


----------



## qarch (Sep 11, 2009)

1. iTunes9
2. iPod tut. (Just can't seem to get the pictures working.)
3. I would like a good free game level editor which I could use mainly for architectural building / landscape presentation, you know, one where I could go down in detail to at least about 1 cm, huge poly-counts, etc. Quake and many other game editors I've come across manage down to about 2in (5cm) which is not good enough.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 12, 2009)

I loved this months edition and i d like the videos to continue . . The linux journal and also the cs 50 videos were the greatest . .  
i d love to see fast track on photoshop . . You have been giving tutorials in the mag if it was constituted in one fast track kinda booklet it would be great . . And also if fast tracks would be on programming languages and platforms it d be great . . Thanks for this months ed i really liked it . .


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2009)

More from me 

Norton AntiVirus 2010 17.0.0.136
Norton Internet Security 2010 17.0.0.136
Google Desktop for Windows 5.9.909.8267
Google Earth for Windows 5.1.3506.3999 Beta
webcamXP 7 0.9.9.0 Beta
Gpg4win 2.0.1 RC1
DirectX End-User Runtimes (August 2009)
iTunes for Windows 9.0.0.70
iTunes for Windows x64 9.0


----------



## remin (Sep 12, 2009)

windows 7 90 days trial
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
please add the following items in the following issue
Windows XP Mode RC
Vmware


----------



## remin (Sep 12, 2009)

please add the following items in the following issue
Windows XP Mode RC
Vmware


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 12, 2009)

phuchungbhutia said:


> i d love to see fast track on photoshop . . You have been giving tutorials in the mag if it was constituted in one fast track kinda booklet it would be great . .


Me too! Yes, yes, a Fast Track issue on Photoshop CS4 and in _*full colour*_!!


----------



## lalsingh (Sep 14, 2009)

Include some useful application(like codec pack, browser, video audio encoder, music vedio player ) for windows 7 32-bit or 64-bit make on section for this in DVD.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 15, 2009)

Trend Micro Internet Security 2010

Fast Track on Animation 

some good videos for self training (Animation)

Highest Priority : - if really possible Get this... Richard williams Animator survival Kit

or Fast track on  Advance Audio video Editing


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 15, 2009)

I just want ur Digit Archive back(ur's old one)..........tat will b all......P L E A S E


----------



## layzee (Sep 15, 2009)

+1 for the request for the return of the GOOD OLD DIGIT ARCHIVE.
The one you provide now is just not satisfactory !!!


----------



## Nithu (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ +1 Old one plzzzzzzzz...


----------



## qams (Sep 17, 2009)

*November & December DVD:*
Up to date drivers for Windows 7 for All Latest MBD Chipsets & graphics Card
AVIRA Antivirus
Kaspersky (AntiVirus + Internet security) 2010
Norton (AntiVirus + Internet security)  2010

GDATA (AntiVirus + Internet security 2010) (*www.gdatasoftware.com/)


----------



## qams (Sep 17, 2009)

*ABBYY FineReader 9.0 Professional Edition​*


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Sep 18, 2009)

please give battlefield heroes 
its a free to play online game from ea
please please


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2009)

Some great game's game demos please


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 19, 2009)

Old Digit Archive Please
More Linux Journals
Fifa 2010 or PES 2010 Demos
NFS Shift is also released so Demo please

reviews about Gaming Consoles and 
Operating Systems


----------



## Technocratamit (Sep 19, 2009)

Why look for demos instead of free games , I mean games like Urban Terror,Battle for Wesnoth,etc etc there are plenty of free games, I would appreciate if more free games which can run on both linux and windows machines are given on digit dvd ! One more thing videos covering entire webinar including question answer section should be given.
Thanks


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2009)

Demo gives us a fair idea about gameplay of those commercial though great games 

So we can decide if we want to go for a commercial game or not coz once you buy it there's no way to go back. So demo is really important.

As for free games I also play small free games a lot and I reall like them. Games like Trilby, Super-Mario, Cave story etc. are a great fun to play.


----------



## qarch (Sep 20, 2009)

I have noticed that most free large games of FPS, strategy, MMORPG, etc genre are basically multi-player games to be used in a networked environment or the internet and that these free games are basically the clients.

I would like to see a free large game which is single-player FPS / strategy type with a long storyline like in Doom, Quake, Half-life, Call of Duty, etc.


----------



## layzee (Sep 20, 2009)

+1 for PES 2010 Demo


----------



## p_dude (Sep 21, 2009)

can you guys give some good adobe air apps/tools/widgets on the November DVD?


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 23, 2009)

give linux 64 bit os...any os specially sabayon or dabian


----------



## toofan (Sep 25, 2009)

1. All the updates to Adobe Photoshop CS4.

2. The free or demo plugins for Adobe Photoshop CS4.

3. Different types of brushes, styles, presets etc.

And a Regular section on magazine on Advance photoshop tricks and tutorials for various effects.


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

^Yeah, like the smoke brushes and effects.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 27, 2009)

Win32 disk imager . . For creating bootable linux usb . .


----------



## layzee (Sep 27, 2009)

P55 motherboard review
Radeon HD5850 review


----------



## qarch (Sep 27, 2009)

Microsoft Zune 4.0 please.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2009)

Can you guys please give this two movies : ( I lost the july 09 DVD )

Night of the Living Dead
Return of Street Fighter


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 29, 2009)

topgear said:


> SystemRescueCd-x86-1.2.3
> UltimateBootCD
> ReactOS Live  CD
> INSERT Linux Live CD
> ...


+11111 for all of the above


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2009)

^^ Thanks buddy. BTW, they are giving UltimateBootCD and ReactOS on this mont's disc.

Please Include Windows Vista x64 service Pack 2 - as it's a very big around 577MB download.

Also give us Fireworks CS4 and Make a Fast Track to *GAMING*


----------



## juanaballerina (Sep 30, 2009)

"Anarchy Online
Google Sketchup
Opera 10
OpenOffice.org
4Easysoft HD Converter 3.1.16
Gold Wave Editor 10.4.1
F1 Racing 3.2
Quick Math 1.1.0
Returnil Virtual System 2008 Personal
Racer:Real Deal
scratch 1.4 "

I agree with you


----------



## mlijo (Oct 1, 2009)

Adobe CS4 Master Collection....


----------



## Anorion (Oct 1, 2009)

A couple of discs were added after I put up this thread, so I threw in some of the demands from this thread into the Oct DVD. Working on the Nov DVD now, so keep the requests coming in. Not seeing any requests for sections... screensavers, desktop customization... things like that.


----------



## layzee (Oct 1, 2009)

@Anorion
Ok lets see -

Desktop customization :- 
1. Stardock WindowBlinds skins
2. Stardock IconPackager and skins
3. Concept car wallpapers
4. FinderBar

Request for sections :- Please bring back "My Desktop"


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

Give us mac4lin, ubuntu look for xp, and themes of the like. In case of mac4lin, we would also like a tutorial for uninstallation. 

I ad demanded for a tutorial of QuarkXPress, is there any progress on that? The good news is that I learnt the software on my own through trial and error and I'm very willing to help or write a tutorial, if you guys are interested.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 1, 2009)

^^Not the individual contents of the sections, but the sections themselves... say something like kids, or developer tools, or web design tools - considering hobbies (Chess enthusiasts have been asking for chess related software for some time now)

^The tutorials usually accompany the theme of the magazine. Great that you already learnt - t&e is the best way to learn these things. But the possibilities are endless, and nifty little features are hidden in improbable places.


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree in the sense that one can never stop learning softwares. I know some ppl who have been working on Photoshop for 12 years and don't even use the toolbar (all kbd shortcuts) and even they say that they are still learning the software. 

About the sections :

Bloggers page and travel page. Travel where people could get their travelogues published as anyway Digit has ads of travel products and has carried features on what to carry on a travel (gadgets).

Also, one page could be dedicated to a sci-fi story written by readers.

Photography could be given some space in the mag. Some tutorials and guides and how to choose the right lens/camera/accessories.

Open Source section is mandatory IMO as now anyway you guys are considering giving DVD distros. I believe that more space should be given to it every month. I am a big fan of your Open Source issue and I believe that it should be given more importance that merely a sub-section in toolbox.

I like the DIY section, could case-modding be included in it? As in, how to mod a mid-tower case to fit in a bulky cooler like the TRUE 120?

OFFTOPIC: One last request, could admins post regularly here? Anorion, you posted here and this motivated me to make such a long post already. If you guys appear more on the forum and join in some discussions here and there, many more people will join in. This is the only forum where Ive seen admins with such a low post count. Please do appear regularly on the forum admins. Please.


----------



## layzee (Oct 2, 2009)

^^
+1 for DIY Case Modding
Also a guide related to _airflow in cases_ will be appreciated


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

Also, a special section on *cable management* in *mid-tower cases* as these are the ones which become cramped.


----------



## layzee (Oct 2, 2009)

+1 for *cable management in mid-tower cases*


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

I was thinking and I also thought up some more things. Like already the DIY section is there. Can it be pimped up to the extent that Digit readers can do pretty much everything related to computers by themselves. Do you guys get my vision? Every month a new thing can be introduced, with demands from us of course. Whatever we want to do, Digit can teach us. That would be pretty cool, eh? I am of the opinion that Digit readers should be self reliant and many people will look forward to the next DIY.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 3, 2009)

@layzee and Techalomaniac: Intense do it yourself workshops... yeah that's a great idea. The travel idea needs some kind of tech hinge to be seriously considered though. We are however, contemplating cable management as a whole, not just within cabinets. Cable management within cabinets could be covered, but would be theoretical guidelines - as the layout differs from cabinet to cabinet, and the PSU plays a role. However, for general cable management, we can show images, and the different things used to organise and tag cables, and discreetly hide them.  
@topgear FT to Gaming is a great idea, but we had it first 
@pravinbv: Linux drivers coming up, but what applications in Linux tax graphic cards? does anyone here use Linux to such an extent that they need a decent amount of graphics memory? I'm not doubting the OS... 
@drsubhadip: we barely give away Linux distros, 64 bit versions are some time coming... and Debian would eat up what two and a half d/l disks... although I have been thinking of Debian Net Edition for sometime. 
@vishalgmistry: Comparing gaming consoles would be terribly unfair... I'm guessing... however it might seem like a good idea to educate people about what console they should get depending on their needs. Will note the point down, but such efforts would be derailed if buyer considerations include how suitable it (the console in question) is for certain illegal activities.


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

Tech used in various places... Could that be considered? Like I visited a remote village in Bihar and the best tech they had was mobiles, one solar cell (for charging mobiles) and motorcycles.

I'll keep thinking meanwhile, please do keep posting here, its good to see you regularly here.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 3, 2009)

by review i mean the same thing educating peoples (like me) about gaming consoles cause i am planning to get one for myself ...& what about OS, you can do the same thing for OS too...


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

In this month's Digit, the same Q has been answered. They rightly said that OSes are made keeping certain factors/uses in mind and it would be unfair to compare OSes directly. Each person's needs differ and so does his choice of OS.


----------



## iBot (Oct 7, 2009)

Microsoft Visual Studio Express would be nice in the next DVD.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2009)

Give all XP to Windows 7 customization tools discussed in OCT 2009 issue


----------



## crownabhisek (Oct 10, 2009)

*64 Full FREE Games - Fully Loaded*

**NOTE: I only included these 64 Games because they are LARGE! & GREAT!!!*

_*Some of these games were already given in previous issues, but many are not which are really awesome._
*8) FULL FREE GAMES 8)*​ 

Full Spectrum Warrior 

Separation

Volvo - The Game
Facade
Cotropitorii
WinSPWW2
Penumbra
In Cubation
Kwari
Overkill
The Suffering
Eye of the Kraken
The White Chamber
TrackMania Nations
Silver Wings
Purge v2.5.1p
Opera Slinger
OpenArena v0.8.0
P.U.R.E. RC6
RTCW Enemy Territory (Windows)
Steel Panthers World at War 8.0d (Full Game)
BattleCruiser Millenium v10903
SWINE (French Version)
The White Chamber v1.3
Lost Legends v0.1.0.5
Xtreme Moped Racing
Alien Arena 2007 for Windows
Sauerbraten for Windows (GUI Edition)
World of Padman for Windows
Sauerbraten for Windows (Spring Edition)
CellFactor: Revolution v1.03
Daikatana Deathmatch v1.2.1
Fate by Numbers v1.1.0 (Big)
Far Cry (Ad Supported)
Blood Frontier Episode 1
Warmonger, Operation: Downtown Destruction
Vega Strike v0.4.3 for Windows
Warsow v0.4 Beta for Windows
Citroen C4 Robot (Turkish)
SingTel Race 2008
Celestial Impact v1.10
Dirty Split (English)
Gore Special Edition v1.60.9
Rise & Fall: Civilizations At War
Virtual Skipper 5
PRISM: Guard Shield v3
Casebook Episode 0
PureSim Baseball 2007 v1.75
The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall Full Free Game
Driving Speed 2 v2.0.7
Babylon 5 I Have Found Her

Steel Panthers World at War 8.20
Privateer Gemini Gold v1.0 for Windows
Alien Arena 2007 v6.03 for Windows
Command & Conquer Gold Part #1
Command & Conquer Gold Part #2
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (Ad Supported)
Rayman Raving Rabbids (Ad Supported)
America's Army: Special Forces (Overmatch) v2.8.3
Zak McKracken: Between Time and Space (German)
Rising Eagle: Futuristic Infantry Warfare v1.3.1
Eco Warriors: Invasion of the Necrobots (English)
Savage 2: A Tortured Soul v1.5.1 (Windows)
Truck Racing by Renault Trucks v0.2.6.8


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 10, 2009)

I just want a PSU review and buying guide....
Plz, can we have that in NOV...???

Can we?
Can we?
Can we?
Can we?


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2009)

@ crownabhisek- Nice list buddy ! 

I would love to get a scanner and MFD/MFP review on the mag


----------



## anuragingle (Oct 12, 2009)

can we have a full hd 1080p movie on dvd?
most of us dont have blu-ray roms and downloading a full hd movie takes a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time on a pathetic broadband connection,
Maybe an old action and special effects movie, so that we can watch it on our 22 inch full hd monitors
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
can we have a full hd 1080p movie on dvd? maybe a dual layer dvd
most of us dont have blu-ray roms and downloading a full hd movie takes a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time on a pathetic broadband connection,
Maybe an old action and special effects movie, so that we can watch it on our 22 inch full hd monitors



Also a tutorial on playing HD movies from PC with various codec packs and players would be usefull


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 12, 2009)

anuragingle said:


> can we have a full hd 1080p movie on dvd?
> most of us dont have blu-ray roms and *downloading a full hd movie* takes a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time on a pathetic broadband connection,
> Maybe an old action and special effects movie, so that we can watch it on our 22 inch full hd monitors



So do u have any "FREE" full HD movie in mind that Digit can download and share?
Please mention here, I think they will sure provide if they can...


----------



## anuragingle (Oct 12, 2009)

i think last year Digit had provided Terminator Part 2 on DVD,

maybe the can do the same with an old movie but instead in full HD


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2009)

They gave that on dec 2005. How come you can say that last year 

Also full HD movies requires a lot of space. So it will take atleast 2-3 Dual Layer Discs.


----------



## anuragingle (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry my bad, 

no wonder time flies away so fast

will just have to wait for blu-ray drives to come under 5000 bucks and that might just take another year


----------



## agniborgi1999 (Oct 13, 2009)

Plz give AutoCAD 2010 32bit.


----------



## etaha (Oct 14, 2009)

Windows 7 definitely!Crysis,ArmA II,NFS Most Wanted.
More articles on Linux.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 14, 2009)

@AgniBorgi
Autodesk Autocad 2010 is already provided on previous months issue


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 14, 2009)

etaha said:


> Windows 7 definitely!Crysis,ArmA II,NFS Most Wanted.
> More articles on Linux.



LOL!!!!

U just made my day.......


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

^LOL from me too. There was a whole OSS issue too. @ *etaha* Unless you asking for trial versions, you need to look elsewhere.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 16, 2009)

As always,
  some good game demos.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2009)

woah. some heavy demands for this month.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 17, 2009)

*Free MMORPG : AIKA Online & Runes of Magic.*.........


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2009)

A sincere request.....and this is something you guys have not included in previous DVDs. Please please do include my request for this month because I have requested for softwares and games so many times but never have even one been included(except maybe one after 3 months).....

This time....request is:-

*Vista Service Pack 1 for x64 system
Vista Service Pack 2 for x64 system*

I don't really have what is considered "fast" internet connection, so downloading them is not a possible option for me(14 hours come on!!!!).......please consider this request....


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2009)

^^ +1000 for those 

Adobe Air 1.5.2
Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.16
Wireshark 1.2.2


----------



## venkat0052 (Oct 21, 2009)

perfect firewall solution, and digit archives


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

A huge article on how to use Neat Digit Addon to browse this forum for all browsers.


----------

